# Garden Jewelry



## Shannon (Jun 22, 2012)

So pretty and tasty.  I harvested some garlic scapes and radishes yesterday. So delicious stir fried with smoked olive oil, Portobello mushrooms, cilantro, and red onions. Yum


----------

